# established or unestablished civil servant



## Meath Lady (30 Nov 2011)

Can anyone advise what are  the  main differences between established and non established/unestablished civil servants.


----------



## fionn2011 (30 Nov 2011)

I think the differences are-
1. retirement age is generally 65/66, not 60
2. May have lesser sick leave entitlements
3. Can engage in limited political activity?
4. They cannot participate in internal competitions for promotion to established positions


----------



## Thirsty (30 Nov 2011)

I haven't see that term used for a very long time; from what I recall it used to mean someone who held a pensionable position.

So if you were non-established you would not be in a pensionable position.  I would guess in the modern context that would be someone who was (for example) employed on a contract or temporary basis.


----------

